# Hi there!



## ibillwilson (Dec 13, 2012)

This is our Rosalee, now about 11 weeks old. She came home with us just last Friday.


P1010549 by Señorita Rosalee Bella Dawn, on Flickr


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi! Aww Rosalee is soooo pretty . She looks so happy and very playful!
Can't wait to hear more about her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

she is just too cute for words!! Looking forward to more pictures and stories about her!(love the name you picked )


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhh . . . sweet Rosalee!! Welcome and have a wonderful ride!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a beautie! More pictures please!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awww, Senorita Rosalee, you are a cutie!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful Rosalee! Welcome!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome Rosalee. You're a cutie.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Bill. She's a sweety.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Soo cute. Can I ask how much she weighs (im interested in comparing sizes to my Doug he was 2.4 kg at 11 weeks)


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love the black & white - she's just adorable!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwww.......Looking forward to all the puppy stuff!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ADORABLE! congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Love her smile. Welcome Rosalee


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats and enjoy your new baby girl


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait to hear your stories about Rosalee! She's a real cutie! Welcome to the best Hav forum ever. You'll learn so much here!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Rosie's real name is Roselea, but that didn't last long. She is Rosie for ever more. And the negative to your Roselee. Mine is Wite and Black.


----------

